# my three baby boys



## pigletxdobbyxbuttons (Feb 15, 2014)

I got these baby's about a week and half ago, thought I'd post some pics, hard to take pictures of them we were snuggling earlier but right then they wouldn't stay still haha, climbing into my sleeve and up my neck and such. They are kind of in my skirt in some pics. Sorry If that offends you. Dobby and buttons both have grey masks but dobby has white on his nose and has a more white belly as opposed to buttons' pink nose and belly. Piglet is the lightest of the fellows. What kind of rat do you think they are? They have some scabs around their eyes I'm not sure what that's from:/ anyway they are lovely and sweet and I love them to bits already!


----------



## pigletxdobbyxbuttons (Feb 15, 2014)

Their mother was completely hairless , their mothers owners are not sure what the father looked like as she was pregnant when they adopted her


----------



## sophiestarfish (Feb 19, 2014)

Aw, very cute.

I've never owner a hairless rat, but they're so adorable.

Can't find any for sale unfortunately.


----------



## pigletxdobbyxbuttons (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks they are very sweet


----------



## TNCraftyRat (Nov 13, 2013)

Aww they are sweet. I am not sure I would actively seek out a hairless rat but I wouldn't turn one away if it was in need.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigletxdobbyxbuttons (Feb 15, 2014)

That was how I felt as well I didn't think that they were as appealing looking but they were going to go a pet store if I didn't take them and I wanted to save them, but now that I have them I think they are the cutest things I've ever seen (not that appearance is the most important thing)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

so cute  love the curly whiskers. The 'scabs' could be porphyrin, you might wanna bring them to the vet if it doesn't go away in a few days.

PS...rats on tights! mustve had a few runs in them after that. I know my girls nails would shred mine to bits.


----------



## pigletxdobbyxbuttons (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks and haha yes they do have some rips now 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Simons mum (Dec 19, 2013)

They are absolutely gorgeous! I love the dark blue ones especially.


----------



## pigletxdobbyxbuttons (Feb 15, 2014)

Thank you<333 the blueish ones (dobby and buttons) are growing more fur by the day and its curly! While piglet just has short patches still

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

